# Cipollini Bikes



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Super Mario starts his own bike line.

They look kind of hot, but no picture of the SnugLife yet.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/isd-to-ride-cipollini-bikes-in-2010


----------

